# Lace has passed away



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I am so very sorry to hear this. :'(
Wishing you great peace and comfort through this very difficult time.
Just heartbreaking.


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. That is deviating.


----------



## Seren (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks Doug, I can only say I never want to remember her as we saw her yesterday, head hanging, spirit broken, in so much pain. Hearing the Specialist say that the other hip had gone too. I want to remember her running with Holly in our yard, free and mischevious.
This was just not in my plan - they were to be my fur babies for all their long lives. I cannot believe that she is not coming home.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Life can be way too cruel.

Usually our pets slow down as they age but you were not given this opportunity to come to terms with having to say goodbye which makes it a million times harder. 

Lace showed such great strength through all of this. In her short time she taught you to live life to the fullest and not to let things get you down. She has achieved her mission now you need to put what she has taught you into practice. We never say goodbye our relationship just graduates to a spiritual level. 

Lace would not want you to remember the short time that she was in pain but she would want you to hold on to the good times you had together. Know that she is pain free and has only returned to the magical place from where she came. I know that she is ok and having a great time with her Oz forum buddies as well as her worldwide golden ones here. I do worry about the people who have been left behind trying to make sense of it all. Be kind to yourself run, cry, eat ice cream and then know that you will forever more have a very special guardian angel looking over you.

There is a Petloss online chat room ceremony that I found healing. You can find out more about it here Petloss.com Monday Candle Ceremony,

I wish you the very best of luck with your healing journey.


----------



## flatcoated (Feb 3, 2013)

So, so sorry for your loss. That is just heartbreaking.


----------



## Seren (Sep 11, 2013)

We hugged her so close at the end, but she cried in pain. We had her cremated at a Pet Crematorium. They rang at 6 last night to say we could look at the sky and say goodbye while they did it.
We will get her ashes, locks of her sweet hair, and a golden paw print and a certificate saying how special she is.
My daughter is going to get some pamphlets to put at her Vet's as she didn't know about this service when she lost her Laddie last year. It is something at least.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Seren*



Seren said:


> We hugged her so close at the end, but she cried in pain. We had her cremated at a Pet Crematorium. They rang at 6 last night to say we could look at the sky and say goodbye while they did it.
> We will get her ashes, locks of her sweet hair, and a golden paw print and a certificate saying how special she is.
> My daughter is going to get some pamphlets to put at her Vet's as she didn't know about this service when she lost her Laddie last year. It is something at least.


Seren

I can't tell you how sorry I am to hear about your sweet Lace! My heart breaks for you. Lace is at peace and not in pain anymore. My Smooch and Snobear will take care of her at the Rainbow Bridge. I added her name to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge list.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-14.html#post4835450


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. Lace will get to play with my Ameigh and Sara.


----------



## Seren (Sep 11, 2013)

She will love to meet all of your sweet Goldens! She was such a social butterfly that she will revel in these meetings. Thanks so much, I take comfort reading


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Seren*



Seren said:


> She will love to meet all of your sweet Goldens! She was such a social butterfly that she will revel in these meetings. Thanks so much, I take comfort reading


Seren

Just keep talking here and reading-it helped me when I lost my Smooch and Snobear.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Lace, my heart goes out to you. 

My thoughts are with you as you go through this difficult journey for your heart to heal. 

My Bridge boy was there to greet your Lace too, I hope she is running free like the wind. 

Godspeed Lace


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh no! I am so sorry you are having to deal with this. May her happy memories live in inside you.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss. Its so hard when we have to say goodbye and let them go. Time helps heal our broken hearts, but we will always miss them. Hugs


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh no, that is terrible. Poor little girl. I am sorry she had to leave so soon.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

What an unfair and tragic loss, gone way too soon. Run free sweet Lace, pain free. My Bonnie and Clyde will show you around......


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

So Young and jus so sad. Know you did the kind thing for her.....she running pain free and happy now.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This was not the outcome I was expecting. I am so, so sorry for her loss. There is no making sense of a loss like this, my heart aches for you.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am sorry to read of your loss.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Sometimes life isn't fair and this is a case where that is true. I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Seren (Sep 11, 2013)

Another morning. knowing that Lace is not coming home.
Hugs to Heaven for my Lace.
My social butterfly no in God's Garden.
It is too hard to bear. 
I must go and hug Holly now and try to stop crying
Thankyou everyone I appreciate


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

"_You'll meet me in the light
I know that you can't see me, 
but trust me I'm right here. 
Although I'm up in heaven, 
my love for you stays near. 

So often *I see you crying, 
many times you call my name. 
I want so much to kick your face 
and ease some of your pain. *

I wish that I could make you see 
that Heaven indeed is real. 
*If you could see me run and play 
how much better you would feel. *

But our loving God has promised me 
that when the time is right, 
you'll step out of the darkness and 
meet me in the light."
_

I hope that you are able to go to the pet loss chat room on Tuesday. It really is very comforting to know that others are feeling the same way you are at this exact moment.
Sending you much love, light, peace and strength.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I am so sorry, your heartfelt and aching post made me cry. I completely understand your pain, please know you have many people here holding your hand. 
The beauty of GRF is not just sharing information and achievements but sharing in each others pain at times when few people will really understand unless they know the love of a Golden. Thinking of you with care and healing x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Seren (Sep 11, 2013)

I miss the wagging golden tail,
I miss the feelings words would fail,
I miss the cheeky little smile,
I miss the "Let's go play a while",
I miss the wistful loving glance,
I miss the circling welcome dance...
XXXXX


----------



## Seren (Sep 11, 2013)

Doug said:


> "_You'll meet me in the light
> I know that you can't see me,
> but trust me I'm right here.
> Although I'm up in heaven,
> ...


Thanks Doug and everyone,
I will go to the chat room on Tuesday. Having a bad day today...


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your lost. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Petloss.com has a very active chat room every night. It has been helpful whenever I have lost one of my critters


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm so sorry Lace is gone...know you are in my thoughts...big hugs


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Tears stream as I try to find words that might comfort you. There are none. I'm so very sorry that your little girl was injured and lost her battle for life. It takes great love to let them go when the quality of life is what hers became. I know that she is grateful to have been so loved and watches over you now, hoping that you can feel her presence and begin to heal.

Peace be with you, as it surely is with Lace.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm so very sorry to hear of your loss of your sweet girl Lace. What a beautiful thing the crematorium did calling you. I have never had that opportunity with my babies - I am glad you did. I hope you find peace in your memories.


----------



## Seren (Sep 11, 2013)

Yes, the Crematorium people have been wonderful. They have assured us that Lace was treated as specially as they do all the pets entrusted to them after passing. They have given us some peace with their thoughtfulness. I would recommend this to everyone. I only knew about it because the Vet we went to had the information about it. My daughter is regretful that her Vet did not know about it 12 months ago when she lost her dear Laddie.
Another day without Lace, another week without her. The days have been very long but talking on Petloss.com has been a big blessing thankyou all,
Thanks for all your support. I know that I am going to have many bad days missing Lace.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Here is another place to look when you need to feel the support of others around you:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/our-thoughts/309034-candles-lace-seren.html#post4844794.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Lace, far too young to go to the bridge, but she will have many new friends their who will watch over her and keep her safe.

Run fast and free and sleep softly Lace


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the tragic loss of your precious little girl  You must be absolutely heartbroken. She would want you to remember her during happier times. I lost a golden young through illness and it kind of feels like they were cheated of life and didn't get the chance to grow up. Even though you only had a short time together you were blessed to be in each other's lives and you will remember her forever. Take care.


----------

